#  Krankenpflege >   Pflegedienst >

## Donner

Dürfen Krankenpfleger auch Blasenkatheter wechseln ?

----------


## gisie63

Hallo Donner,
ja, selbstverständlich dürfen sie das. 
LG gisie

----------

